# Anyone ever experienced this



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 25, 2008)

you have to summon your last ounce of mental and physical energy to resist temptation and it leaves you exhausted and mentally drained, and you get no feeling of joy for successfully resisting it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2008)

Slippery said:


> you have to summon your last ounce of mental and physical energy to resist temptation and it leaves you exhausted and mentally drained, and you get no feeling of joy for successfully resisting it.



You only know the power of temptation when you resist it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 26, 2008)

Keon,

Your _King_ has joy that you kept your heart from evil (3 John 4), and in _His_ joy is yours. On the field of battle we are sometimes drained from the fray. But there are hearts that are glad you prevailed.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 26, 2008)

I seldom feel joy when I've resisted. I think I fear being too happy about it "lest I fall".


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 27, 2008)

Keon, I understand what your talking about. 

Let's take comfort in God's Word.

1 Peter 1:6-9

6 In this you rejoice, though now for a little while, if necessary, you have been grieved by various trials, 7 so that the tested genuineness of your faith—more precious than gold that perishes though it is tested by fire—may be found to result in praise and glory and honor at the revelation of Jesus Christ. 8 Though you have not seen him, you love him. Though you do not now see him, you believe in him and rejoice with joy that is inexpressible and filled with glory, 9 obtaining the outcome of your faith, the salvation of your souls.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 27, 2008)

I have felt it in the sense mentioned here. But I've also felt this when I attempted to fight a battle on my own power. When it's over I realize that, though I didn't fall, my struggle had much to do with the fact that I was not resting in Christ and depending upon His strength during the trial. It makes any sense of victory hollow.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks guys, its good to know that I am not in the same boat.


----------

